# Constipation has been so bad had to use finger



## Wine17 (Dec 1, 2017)

This is my first experience with using a online support group. Im 22 years old and have dealt with severe constipation. Ive been to the dr and never been formally diagnosed. I have also had anxiety since childhood as well as PTSD since my Mom passed away last year. I think about things I used to do out of my anxiety and feel disgusting. This is probably tmi but I have had severe constipation in the past, I resulted to using my fingers to getting that out. I would wash my hands a million times after. But it makes me feel shamed that I had to do that. Then I inadvertently would bite my nails so Im paranoid that what if my hands/ fingernails werent clean. I have a huge germ phobia as well as the fear of getting stds. Im very safe in that area. I just feel ashamed and that I dont deserve love because Ive resorted to these behaviors in the past. I havent recently done that but it just is making me feel worthless thinking about it. I just feel hopeless and dont know what to do. Im on PROZAC and go to therapy but it hasnt helped that much. Ive talked to a few trusted people and they thought the behavior was weird but said I probably wasnt the first person to use my finger. I just over analyze everything and feel like its sending me over the edge. I feel like no one will want or love me if they knew this. But I feel the urge to tell people about it or I feel that Im lying. I just dont want to feel like the only one thats ever done this. I have been using probiotics lately and they help to where I dont use my finger. But I just feel like a freak because I resorted to that in my past.


----------



## My 19 year old son ibsc (Jul 25, 2012)

You should not feel bad for having to do digital stimulation in order to be able to get some relief. This is a very common practice even among people that have occasional constipation. You should be more concern about not developing hemorrhoids which can be painful.

Have you consider getting some hypnotherapy to help with the anxiety? Do some research and find a good therapist. I think you won't regret it . Also utube has some good yoga and relaxation videos. They seem to help my now 25 year old son who has had IBS ( also not officially diagnosed ) Life is beautiful even with IBS. If you do go to a hypnotherapist be sure to post again and let us know. Best wishes!!

BTY

My son has a very supporting girl by his side. You will find your mate. The ones that tell you your behavior is weird have no idea what they are talking about. It feel good to be able to get that poop out!!! Just make fun of yourself and SMILE ^_^ ^_^


----------

